# Favourite CANADIAN cigarettes?



## Warped Reality

To all of the smokers out there, what are your favourite Canadian cigarettes?

I'm getting bored of Canadian Classics and Next, I want to know what your favourites are!

Mine are definitely Benson & Hedge Whites or Belmont Milds. Export A used to be good until they changed their damn tobacco!


----------



## gibby_420

Canadian Classic White King 20 pack (fliptop)


----------



## Mob Rules

lol IIm the third person to go with canadian classics. After that I'd say a du maurier(forget how to spell that one) or belmonts. 

I enjoy canadians because I dont find em to be quite as strong as a du mu but not as harsh as a belmont. Benson and hedges are nice too. 

Now any of you ever smoke cigarettes from a native reserve?  Most of those are disgusting but you can get cartons dirt cheap for like $20 (I think new laws made it illeagal to leave the reserve with there cigarettes) 

20$ a carton in Canada is extremely cheap. Americans get this, we pay anywhere from 6-10$ a pack of cigarettes and about 70-100 a carton.


----------



## Venrak

I'm currently working on a carton of natives, but my preference is Export 'A' Green (full flavour), even though they're like 10 bucks a pack. The economy brand I find the most similar to Export 'A' is Mark Ten Greens.


----------



## Tommyboy

Mob Rules said:


> Now any of you ever smoke cigarettes from a native reserve?  Most of those are disgusting but you can get cartons dirt cheap for like $20 (I think new laws made it illeagal to leave the reserve with there cigarettes)
> 
> 20$ a carton in Canada is extremely cheap. Americans get this, we pay anywhere from 6-10$ a pack of cigarettes and about 70-100 a carton.



How much did you think we paid for cigarettes here in the US?  I pay $10 and change for mine, and that is about the average price for the popular brands.


----------



## Cap'n Jay

belmonts or du maurier...or next sometimes.


----------



## Mob Rules

Tommyboy said:


> How much did you think we paid for cigarettes here in the US?  I pay $10 and change for mine, and that is about the average price for the popular brands.


hmmm I knew someone from north Carolina who said she paid about 5$ a pack sometimes as low as even 3$. Maybe it depends what state your in?


----------



## Tommyboy

Oh, for sure the NYS taxes are harsh.  I forgot about that.  I still think they are at least $6 in most US states now.


----------



## RecklessWOT

When I was in Montreal I was smoking these french cigarettes the whole time, galouise or something like that.  Wasn't really a fan, felt great to go home and smoke a camel.  They were expensive too.  Back in like '06 they were like 7 bucks a pack.  They were still like 4.50 or 5 at home at that time if I remember correctly.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Tommyboy said:


> Oh, for sure the NYS taxes are harsh.  I forgot about that.  I still think they are at least $6 in most US states now.



yeah, NY is the worst I think, but CT is not far behind.  After taxes I usually spend $9ish


Lol so does this count as pricing?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

North Carolina and Virginia have the cheapest cigarette prices in the 'States.  $3-$5 a pack here in Virginia, cheaper for the cheaper brands.  Saw Marlboros for $2.97 a pack last night.


----------



## Johnny blue

Just over 8 bucks a pack in MA. Tommy NY is notorious for having high cigg prices although 8 isn't much better.


----------



## chinky

same with chicago/cook county, sales tax alone in chicago is 10%..i dont smoke ciggs but i do buy cigars for blunts and i even noticed those prices go up


----------



## gibby_420

I can drive out to the reserve (pick one, there everywhere around here) and get a bag of 200 smokes (yes they actually come packed in long ass ziploc bags) for $8. Some of the bag smokes are not that bad, I find the white tipped ones are usually better.


----------



## Warped Reality

Wow, I live in Nova Scotia and a pack of Export A's are 17.50, a pack of classics are 13.50, belmonts 16.50, next are 10.50


----------



## perKeceT

Mob Rules said:


> hmmm I knew someone from north Carolina who said she paid about 5$ a pack sometimes as low as even 3$. Maybe it depends what state your in?



ya each states got their own tax. the carolinas and viriginias are where thy are cheapest. marlboros are like 3 bucks there. here in ohio no cigs cost more than 6 or 7 bucks but thats for high end stuff, i pay 4 n change for marlboros.


----------



## gibby_420

Warped Reality said:


> Wow, I live in Nova Scotia and a pack of Export A's are 17.50, a pack of classics are 13.50, belmonts 16.50, next are 10.50



Shit dude!...
And I thought we had it bad in Ontario


----------



## paranoid android

Warped Reality said:


> Wow, I live in Nova Scotia and a pack of Export A's are 17.50, a pack of classics are 13.50, belmonts 16.50, next are 10.50



 Ya i live on the rock and export A green are about $11 something a pack and even though they are my fave i am not paying that. So i smoke John Players blue instead now.


----------



## InvisibleEye

Wow, 17.50 in NS?? 
I like Benson & Hedges when I'm rich (around 10.50 in QC) but will settle for Accord blue when I'm not (around 7.00). But American B&H are so much better IMO, I really miss them


----------



## treesmin

export a green all the way when i have the loot. but usually i jus smoke Canadian blue the ones u get off the reserves for 17$ a carton you can go wrong and they arnt really that bad at all


----------



## kaywholed

players.


----------



## Jackie Chan

I usually get Belmonts, Peter Jackson Menthols or Player's.  Never king size, for some reason regular just tastes better to me.  When they use to sell the Natural American Spirit cigarettes back in around 2008-2009 I'd get the yellow packs.  I wish they sold American spirit menthols in Canada, those were the nicest tasting cigarettes I've had.


----------



## jamesmartin

Belmont's 

Or 

Canadians

Does anyone know why Canadian cigs seem to taste and be smoother than other cigs across the globe ? 

I've had expensive UK and US cigs and they r still shite =/


----------



## RecklessWOT

It all depends on preference I guess.  They make some here that taste like ass, and others are great (well, were.  I think they all suck ever since they started that FSC shit 4 or 5 years ago).  I personally have never had a foreign cig that I enjoyed so who knows really.  It's all about what types and blends of tobaccos they use (and what extra chemicals).


----------



## Johnny blue

The few times I was in Montreal I didn't think that the cigs were much different though the giant warnings on the box are kind of creepy.


*NSFW*: 










Do they still do that? Recky brings up a good point too with the FSC or fire safe cigs. Do you guys have those too? They definitely changed American smokes for the worse when they did that. For those that don't know FSC smoke with go out if you don't take a drag in like 10 seconds or something. I don't even want to know how they did that.


----------



## RecklessWOT

They use a thicker paper with ribs on the inside that are harder to burn, it has several "zones" if you will that are more likely to go out when it's burning through one of those sections.  They also coat the tobacco with some form of slightly heat resistant chemical so if you're not keeping it cherried they won't just smoulder and stay lit.

Also I remember those crazy cancer warnings on the cigs in montreal, took up the whole top flap of the box.  Every time I took them out to have one of those dis-satisfying french cigarettes I saw the picture and thought "so _that's_ what my lungs are gonna look like."  **Lights cigarette anyway**


EDIT: Just thought this was interesting- From Wikipedia



> Some consumers in the United States claim they have found a noticeable difference in the taste of FSC cigarettes from non-FSC cigarettes, comparing it to a copper or metallic taste. Other symptoms reported include an itchy rash, (allergic reaction), severe headache, vomiting, diarrhea, mouth sores, and nose bleeds. Many of these symptoms are also closely associated with carbon monoxide (CO) toxicity. When organic matter is burned with insufficient oxygen, carbon monoxide (CO) is produced. FSC cigarettes are designed to self-extinguish by reducing the oxygen supply to the burning tobacco. The health risks associated with increased long-term (CO) exposure range from mild to severe, and are well documented. Currently there are no studies linking FSC cigarettes to increased (CO) levels. There has been a rise in people rolling their own cigarettes instead of continuing to smoke FSC and there have also been petitions regarding FSC. One current petition has been signed by over 27,000 people that attest to the negatives of FSC cigarettes.
> 
> Currently there are no findings published on the long term health effects on humans of inhaling EVA co-polymers. Results of tests conducted on rodents show the risks associated with 'Ethylene Vinyl Acetate copolymer emulsion based adhesive' include triggering the cellular proliferation necessary for tumor development.[4]


----------



## Jauntypeacenik

Johnny blue said:


> The few times I was in Montreal I didn't think that the cigs were much different though the giant warnings on the box are kind of creepy.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they still do that? Recky brings up a good point too with the FSC or fire safe cigs. Do you guys have those too? They definitely changed American smokes for the worse when they did that. For those that don't know FSC smoke with go out if you don't take a drag in like 10 seconds or something. I don't even want to know how they did that.



They do still do that. In fact, at the end of last year a law was passed making them bigger and more graphic. They now take up 75% of the outer packaging. Here's a link to a list of the new labels: Health Canada They've definitely gotten creepier.


----------



## Johnny blue

Ya you were right they are way creeper. I'm not sure that the oral cancer pix is entirely necessary. Tracheotomy man and his porn stache are a welcome addition though.


----------



## kaywholed

rich


----------



## Dave Gode

Johnny blue said:


> Tracheotomy man and his porn stache are a welcome addition though.


fuckin died when i heard this. my pack of macs i finished today featured this guy; your description tapped the image from my memory. but i agree oral cancer, and the young lady with a million things wrong with her face at once could take a hike.


----------



## luckyshot04

So, I pay 4$ and some change for Marlboro Light's...Ten bucks a pack, I'd have to quit.  If you wanted to roll your own, that's getting popular here.  You can get some generic brands for 3$, but I just can't smoke them.

I seen 10 and some change....I paid 5$ back years ago in NYC and DC and thought I was getting fucking had (This has been over ten years ago though).


----------



## mooseantlers

John Players are my brand, but I enjoy Belmonts. John Player's are really good for cheap smokes.


----------



## whupjr

Well i mostly smoke BB gold package and blue which are reserve smokes. A good smoke for me would be Next blue or Belmont


----------



## tremours

I always  liked du maurier , I probably  spelled that wrong. Taxes are going up 2 dollars  in a few months  those cig smugglers are going  to be happy


----------



## thelung

Players


----------



## Alavz

Canadian classics regular
Belmonts
Mcdonalds blue, or red if you like a heavy cig
Export A
Benson and Hedges black
Next, blue or gold (decent for a cheap pack)
De Maurier, red or blue (nice filters as well)


----------



## Ravr

Bellmont is amazing


----------



## Scottadone

I like the Canadian Camels, both yellow and blue. American feel with Canadian taste and smoothness


----------



## JahSEEuS

viceroys


----------



## xenaphobe

A pack of Export A just as an example in Canada is around $14
This country is ran by idiots!


----------



## HarryKeery

I like Pall Mall XL Bold (reds).  Good bang for the buck, but only if you like strong cigarettes.  The easy flow filter is good on 'em.  Ridiculously long, but hey as I said, more bang for the buck.  My next choice usually goes over to Belvedere, but they're super expensive these days.


----------

